# Systema in Roanoke, VA



## Lloyd (Feb 2, 2004)

The Systema Training Group of Roanoke VA will be hosting a one day seminar with Mr. Dean Stewart of Charlotte NC. Mr. Stewart is a certified instructor of Systema under Vladimir Vasiliev and has trained in Moscow with Mikhail Ryabko during the annual training trip. 

This unique 6 hour day of training will take place Saturday February 21st from 10:00a-4:00p at the Hybrid Martial Arts Center on williamson Rd. in Roanoke VA. The fee for the day is only $35.

Some of the topics to be covered in the training are: The Four Pillars of Systema in movement, generating power and evasive movement with the wave, knife disarms, and much more.

for directions and more information please contact:

 Lloyd Robrecht
549-389-6908
zing9tru@hotmail.com


----------

